# Dust Collection



## Graybeard (Jul 24, 2015)

I have an older Delta 1/5 HP dust collection unit. I've modified it by adding a Wein filter on top and a cyclone prefilter with barrel to catch the larger shavings. It's rated at 1200 CFM.

I'm looking at a Laguna http://www.woodcraft.com/product/848259/laguna-mobile-cyclone-2hp.aspx
It's rated at 1400 CFM and actually has a smaller footprint than my current unit.

The Laguna is 220 so I'd have to run a new wire to plug it into. Not sure if it would require it's own or could be on the same circuit as the lathe?

I'm wondering if by adding the aftermarket stuff to the Delta I've cut down the CFM as it sure doesn't seem to have the suction it once did.

Appreciate any feedback.

Graybeard


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2015)

Have you cleaned the filter really good? I mean blowing it out with compressed air. I was ready to buy one of the Lagunas but then I found 2 good used dc for less than half the cost of the Laguna. The Laguna has a lot going for it but before you decide you need a new one make sure your filter is clean, blow out the pleats from the outside in. You might be surprised what a difference that makes. The cyclone may have reduced the suction some, every bend the airflow has to make will reduce the suction. And for the wiring yes I would recommend anything that is 220 to be on it's own circuit even if the amp draw is below what the wires, plugs, and breakers are rated for.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2015)

I considered the laguna. But for the $$ I think the 3 hp Grizz would be a better buy. I ended up buying a barely used 3.5 hp Penn state with 150 ft of 6" and 4" spiral pipe and fittings. Getting close to installing but it will not be totally operational till fall. I will do a review when it is up and running. Reviews said it was loud but with the muffler it is not as loud as the shop fox that I have now. I am looking forward to the clean work environment. I watched craigslist for 3 months and finally found a complete package. The cyclone is spendy but the pipe and fittings are twice as much.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 25, 2015)

They had one at woodcraft when i was there the other day, sweet looking machine but sure was pricy.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a basement shop so ceiling height is a concern. With that being said I narrowed my search down to 2 units, the Laguna and the Baleigh cyclones. Both are good quality and mobile, easy to empty too. Pricey? Yes, but you get what you pay for. Since I did that research and while In was saving my pennies I found 2 units on craigslist and purchased them both. Now I have 2 dust collectors for less than the cost of one good new one. I purchased a 2hp portable with a Winn filter that I can move around. And I found a great deal on a 2hp PSI tempest cyclone, I can modify the stand for the ceiling height and make a new collection drum to fit, not a big deal to do. But if I was buying new then the Laguna or the Baleigh would have been my choices. 2hp probably would have been my choice. 
So why would I keep 2 dust collectors? Well the answer is simple, I have a long basement shop, now I can have a dust collector at both ends. What this means is I don't have to spend a ton of money on all the ductwork and fittings which can add up to more than the cost of the dust collector. I can now just buy 2 lengths of really good hose and connect to the machines I will be using at the time. 2 15' or 20' lengths of hose and I can reach anything anywhere in my shop.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 26, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a basement shop so ceiling height is a concern. With that being said I narrowed my search down to 2 units, the Laguna and the Baleigh cyclones. Both are good quality and mobile, easy to empty too. Pricey? Yes, but you get what you pay for. Since I did that research and while In was saving my pennies I found 2 units on craigslist and purchased them both. Now I have 2 dust collectors for less than the cost of one good new one. I purchased a 2hp portable with a Winn filter that I can move around. And I found a great deal on a 2hp PSI tempest cyclone, I can modify the stand for the ceiling height and make a new collection drum to fit, not a big deal to do. But if I was buying new then the Laguna or the Baleigh would have been my choices. 2hp probably would have been my choice.
> So why would I keep 2 dust collectors? Well the answer is simple, I have a long basement shop, now I can have a dust collector at both ends. What this means is I don't have to spend a ton of money on all the ductwork and fittings which can add up to more than the cost of the dust collector. I can now just buy 2 lengths of really good hose and connect to the machines I will be using at the time. 2 15' or 20' lengths of hose and I can reach anything anywhere in my shop.



Greg is right- The dust collector is the cheap part. the piping and fittings, blast gates are the expensive part. Best way to buy is find a complete system and buy as a unit. I see the Laguna 2 HP is on sale at wood craft.


----------

